

Vyapam scandal : India punishing student cheating - naveen99
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyapam_scam

======
naveen99
They need a more wholistic admissions / high tuition local alternative to the
pure merit based entrance tests. Or maybe some people should just send their
kids abroad to private schools instead of paying for cheating.

------
naveen99
Reduced middle class corruption is one silver lining to the surveillance state

